# To jest czy to są



## yusitta

Hi everyone, 
I know it's as clear as a day but I'm confused. Which one is correct:
"To *jest *mój ojciec, moja matka i moja siostra"
or
"To *są* mój ojciec, moja matka i moja siostra"

Thanks for help


----------



## LilianaB

_To jest_ is correct.


----------



## yusitta

And if I say:
To *jest *ksiązka, dwie torby i pięć długopisów.
Still *jest*, right?
but:
To *są *dwie torby, ksiązka i pięć długopisów.
Is it right?


----------



## dreamlike

Let's think of such a situation. You're introducing your family to someone, pointing at each member of your family, saying:

To *jest* mój ojciec, moja matka i moja siostra. 

You could then go on to say:

To *są *ludzie, na których najbardziej mi zależy. 

By the way, I'd say "to jest mój tata, moja mama i moja siostra". I don't like "matka" and "ojciec", those strike me as disrespectful.


----------



## yusitta

Thank You 
by the way, it's just an example, i wouldn't say either.


----------



## BezierCurve

Well, when you introduce more than one person it wouldn't strike me as a mistake to use "to są:", especially when you make a short pause after "są". But I agree you will hear "to jest" in most of the cases.

Alternatively, in an official setting you can often hear "Są to:":

Chciałbym przedstawić wam teraz nasz zespół badawczy. Są to: pani X, pan Y oraz pan Z.


----------



## yusitta

Thank You.


----------



## kknd

yusitta said:


> Hi everyone,
> I know it's as clear as a day but I'm confused. Which one is correct:
> "To *jest *mój ojciec, moja matka i moja siostra"
> or
> "To *są* mój ojciec, moja matka i moja siostra"
> 
> Thanks for help


most poles would say _jest_ and if they would here _są_ they could say it's little bit off… i'd say _są_ is correct formal form and _jest_ is acceptable in informal speech but i'm not completely sure of this. (it might be that _jest_ is perfectly correct formal form—anybody to confirm?)


----------



## dreamlike

kknd said:


> most poles would say _jest_ and if they would here _są_ they could say it's little bit off… i'd say _są_ is correct formal form and _jest_ is acceptable in informal speech but i'm not completely sure of this. (it might be that _jest_ is perfectly correct formal form—anybody to confirm?)


Is there any governing body of the Polish language to confirm or deny that? Not that I know of. I agree with you, "są" sounds a tiny bit off in the context given. I wouldn't use it myself.


----------



## LilianaB

dreamlike said:


> Let's think of such a situation. You're introducing your family to someone, pointing at each member of your family, saying:
> 
> To *jest* mój ojciec, moja matka i moja siostra.
> 
> You could then go on to say:
> 
> To *są *ludzie, na których najbardziej mi zależy.
> 
> By the way, I'd say "to jest mój tata, moja mama i moja siostra". I don't like "matka" and "ojciec", those strike me as disrespectful.



I agree. I would really only use the singular in such constructions. When the first noun is in the singular I would use a singular verb and then the other nouns.


----------



## yusitta

Thank you all


----------

